#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Introduction!

## LucidNonsense

Greetings! I'm LucidNonsense, but you can call me Lucid! She/Her, 20 year old artist.

I've been roleplaying ever since i was a teenager on several platforms, but then life got in the way and I stopped. I hope I can spend some of my free time here now that I've started again!

I hold my favourite franchises (series, games, books) close to my heart, and I was hoping to find peeps who would like to jump into adventures with me in them! Horizon Zero Dawn, Portal, Last Of Us, Kingdom Hearts, Minecraft, Doctor Who, Star Wars, Warrior Cats and many more that I forgot to note down here are some of my strong interests and I have several OCs set in each universe!

I'll go for mostly any genre, so don't hesitate to reach out to me if you'd like to discuss about ideas!

I look forward to meeting all of you and I'm glad to be here!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Lucid! 

Most of my games are usually original creations, I'm flexible from Fantasy to Victorian, Steampunk, Modern, Post-Apocalyptic and Science Fiction.

I'm a Doctor Who fan, I like Star Wars, Star Trek, Firefly, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and many others.

I do play Minecraft, got turned onto it when you could log into their web site and try out the game via browser in the North Carolina seed. Since then I've also tried skyblock, prison, Dr. Who, Feed the Beast in its various incarnations and that old favorite, Attack of the B Team. 

Would be interesting to do an rp of it, Steve waking up on the shoreline, marooned, and having to build himself a life while avoiding zombies, skellies, giant spiders, creepers, drowned and endermen?

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome aboard, Lucid!

Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some links to help you find your way around:

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or purple names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Lucid!

----------


## LucidNonsense

Hello everyone and thanks Azazeal849, Enigma and InfraredHero for the kind welcome! I'm still figuring out the whole forum system so bear with me.

It's nice getting to know people who share common interests as you! Happy to see  that Minecraft is given so much love and attention. Enigma, I'd love to hop on a Minecraft roleplay, honestly!

I'll make sure to check everything out and vote for the site!  ::]:

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the Forum Lucid! I am sure you will get the hang of it in no time!

The Last of Us is a marvelous masterpiece of story telling! 

What kind of art do you make? What is your medium? If you don't mind me asking. I enjoy the written word personally.

----------

